# Puppies Urgently Needing Homes



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

I know this place is overrun with dogs, but I have fallen into the trap and now have five puppies temporarily staying with me. One thing has led to another, and I now have puppies from three different litters. Of course they are all rescues. As they are all healthy, friendly, and have never been mistreated I am trying to potty train them and rehome. Males and females, large and small, between 7 and 10 weeks. I am in the Algarve near Faro. If anyone is interested please let me know, would love to try to find them homes without sending them to a shelter. Can give them a few more weeks at my house before I have to travel.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya mate
just want to say good job, if i was in portugal i wud take one but im in uk
but you keep up the good work
good luck


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

lola_for_dogs said:


> I know this place is overrun with dogs, but I have fallen into the trap and now have five puppies temporarily staying with me. One thing has led to another, and I now have puppies from three different litters. Of course they are all rescues. As they are all healthy, friendly, and have never been mistreated I am trying to potty train them and rehome. Males and females, large and small, between 7 and 10 weeks. I am in the Algarve near Faro. If anyone is interested please let me know, would love to try to find them homes without sending them to a shelter. Can give them a few more weeks at my house before I have to travel.


There is a store spread around Portugal, called *Agriloja*, they take all kind of pets you might have. They will show them in store and they will give them away to anyone who wants them. You might have to put some money down to words food for the time they will be in, but they will find them a wanted home


----------



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

*looking for pup*



lola_for_dogs said:


> I know this place is overrun with dogs, but I have fallen into the trap and now have five puppies temporarily staying with me. One thing has led to another, and I now have puppies from three different litters. Of course they are all rescues. As they are all healthy, friendly, and have never been mistreated I am trying to potty train them and rehome. Males and females, large and small, between 7 and 10 weeks. I am in the Algarve near Faro. If anyone is interested please let me know, would love to try to find them homes without sending them to a shelter. Can give them a few more weeks at my house before I have to travel.


Hi what type are they I am looking for a medium size (like a boxer type)


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

2 females 7 weeks, will probably be boxer size (if not a bit smaller), they are chocolate brown, short haired and dainty. The other is a little fluffy, mixed colour (sort of a muted gray,white,brown stripe), she is about 12 weeks, will be large. If you send me an email to [email protected], I can send you some photos.


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Litter of puppies (5 weeks old) just rescued that urgently need homes or fostered. I am seeing them this evening but have been told they will be medium size, and that three are black, and two are black and brown. The person who found them cannot keep them more than a few days and none of the shelters in this area will take them. If you can help please get in touch. They are near Almancil/Faro. Thanks all. p.s. I still have three in need of homes, but less urgently than this newly foundr litter. Have managed to home four so far, but simply cannot take any more.


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello again...if anyone might or was thinking about getting a puppy there are 2 still available. They are very cute and cuddly. They are only 4 weeks old, but they are sweet and friendly and adorable. They are doing well for not having a mother, eating mushy dried food with a little puppy milk. We have sent them to a foster, but they can´t stay with him for too long, so please get in touch. They are in the Algarve near Quarteira/Albufeira. I also have two left that are a little older (8/9 weeks) in the Algarve near Almancil/Faro.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

lola_for_dogs said:


> Hello again...if anyone might or was thinking about getting a puppy there are 2 still available. They are very cute and cuddly. They are only 4 weeks old, but they are sweet and friendly and adorable. They are doing well for not having a mother, eating mushy dried food with a little puppy milk. We have sent them to a foster, but they can´t stay with him for too long, so please get in touch. They are in the Algarve near Quarteira/Albufeira. I also have two left that are a little older (8/9 weeks) in the Algarve near Almancil/Faro.


So you mean you want to sell them???


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

No they are being given away to responsible pet owners. They are all rescues, and the shelters here are either full or unable to care for them, so they have to find homes fast. Donations are much appreciated though, and go towards paying for the vet.


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe a photo and story will persuade you....


We are two sisters, just ten weeks old. We will only be small to medium dogs, but have been told we are very pretty and that we look like miniature labradores. Our mummy was a stray and we lived in a field together. The farmer wouldn’t let us stay so our mummy carried us to a nice lady who always took care of her. We have been to the vet and had our first vaccines. Our favourite things are being picked up and cuddled, and playing. We are very clean and almost toilet trained. If you could give either of us a home please contact lmcgeoch at ......hotmail.......com.


----------

